# Made first shampoo bars



## Obsidian (Aug 16, 2013)

I decided to go ahead and try shampoo bars. I didn't care much for the one I bought and the reviews of the recipe I found here seems pretty good so I took the plunge.
I only made a 1 lb batch, added 1 egg yolk and dried lime zest. If I don't like it for my hair, it should be fabulous on my skin.
Hopefully the mold won't give me any trouble. Its a small shallow hard plastic food container I found at a thrift shop. Its the perfect size for small batches.


----------



## onugs (Aug 17, 2013)

WOOT let's hear it!


----------



## kazmi (Aug 17, 2013)

Can't wait to hear the results!  hope it works out for you


----------



## Saswede (Aug 17, 2013)

Good luck! 
Make sure you cure well before using ......  I usually make enough for a year at a time (once I'd developed a recipe that works well for my hair and with the hard water in our region), and the last ones I use from each batch are always best!  So next time I plan to make the new ones long before this batch run out.  
My shampoo bar has henna and argon oil, and leaves my (dark) hair shiny and soft.  I love it, and can't imagine going back to salon shampoos.​


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Aug 17, 2013)

Saswede said:


> My shampoo bar has henna and argon oil, and leaves my (dark) hair shiny and soft.  I love it, and can't imagine going back to salon shampoos.​



I agree with you, can't imagine going back to purchases shampoos. Where do you get the henna and how do you incorporate it into the soap? I have wanted to do this but wasn't sure how.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 17, 2013)

If I like these I will probably make a larger batch but I'm worried about the 10% soybean oil causing DOS. I need to try and find a good substitute.


----------



## Saswede (Aug 17, 2013)

Kansas Farm Girl - I originally got my henna through eBay, where there were quite a few suppliers to chose from.  But I've now discovered that the Asian supermarket in Mulhouse, about 20 minutes drive from home, stock it.  So I'll be buying it there in future.To make the shampoo, I mix the henna into a paste with lemon juice and then add it at trace and blend well.  The henna actually has a nice fragrance that makes use of EOs unnecessary.  Although I do add lavender EO to my bar anyway, just because I love it!  (BTW: I use tattoo/cosmetic grade henna because its more fine in texture than henna for hair coloring.  But I'm sure that you could use either.)


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 17, 2013)

My bars turned out lovely, a nice cream color with bits of yellowy zest. I did HP so I can hopefully use these a bit sooner.

Does the henna color the lather at all? Is there such a thing as colorless henna for us light haired people? If I like these, I would like to find more additive options.


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you Saswede, I will look for it on line as I know I don't have anyplace to get it within a 20 minute drive, maybe 130-150 miles..... I would hope that it would add a little color to my roots, but if not I wonder if I could add it to my conditioner and leave it on a little longer?

I used 12.75% soybean oil in my batch that I made in January and have not had any DOS. I gelled mine and molded in a silicone muffin pan. They were the perfect size bar. I used Ginny's recipe with only slight variations to make do with the oils I had on hand.


----------



## Saswede (Aug 18, 2013)

Kansas Farm Girl - I don't think that the henna shampoo will color your hair, as its not in contact with the hair in adequate concentrations for long enough to impart the color. (Sadly!).  But it definitely leaves my hair shiny, which is a good second prize.  I wouldn't leave the shampoo on for longer either, as the soap is more alkaline than hair - even when it's cured for almost a year.  Which is why it's best to rinse thoroughly and use an ACV rinse afterwards to restore the hair's natural, slightly acidic pH.  (I use a leave-on "rinse" of diluted ACV with a few drops of EO - about 2 tablespoons of ACV made up to a cup with water.  So a 1 in 10 dilution.)

Obsidian - the lather of my bar is very slightly colored, but its not red/brown.  And I've tried using the shampoo on a white wash cloth, just to check whether it would stain a towel, and that was absolutely fine.






Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 26, 2013)

Used my shampoo bars last night for the first time and I'm quite happy with the results. Its kinda hard to judge how good of a bar it really is since I cut all my hair off 2 days ago but what I have left is shiny and soft. The bar produced a ton of lather that rinsed away easy and after a acv rinse, I didn't have to use conditioner.
I'm hoping as my hair grows out, the results will stay the same. The big test is seeing how it does on my moms long fine hair.


----------



## forherbs (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh that's exciting! This you us CO in your recipe?


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## forherbs (Aug 26, 2013)

That's was supposed to be ' Did you use CO' sorry about the misspelling!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 26, 2013)

No, it doesn't have any coconut. The recipe isn't mine, its from http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=290074&postcount=1 I added a egg yolk and didn't scent it, I also did HP so I could use it sooner.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Aug 27, 2013)

I love that recipe!  I add a teaspoon citric acid and do not have to rinse with vinegar.  This has become a best seller.


----------



## karenbeth (Aug 27, 2013)

So does this recipe produce lots more lather than normal soap? I tried it and was pretty disappointed.Maybe I should have another go at it. Any pics of lather out there?


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 27, 2013)

Good tip on the citric acid, I'll make a note and try it next batch.

No, its not especially lathery. When I use it on my hands, it make fairly small then bubbles but on the hair it makes a thicker lather. I added 2 tsp sugar ppo to hep out. Next batch I might add 1-2 oz of coconut and see if it makes much of a difference.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm still lurking here around the shampoo bar posts hoping to find one that will work for my long fine hair. Waiting to hear how it works out for your mom. I'm wondering what the SF% is in your recipe?


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 27, 2013)

Its 6% superfat, too much will just make your hair feel greasy.


----------



## karenbeth (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks Obsidian, maybe it did work. It's cured a lot more now so I'll have to give it another go


----------



## judymoody (Aug 27, 2013)

I couldn't get CP soap to work well on my hair, which is long, wavy, and middle aged.  I switched to surfactant-based solid shampoo and have been very happy with it.  For those of you who can use CP, I'm jealous!


----------



## TVivian (Aug 27, 2013)

Once I'm braver I want to try shampoo bars! I love the idea of them,  but am nervous to try them on my long thick hair! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Aug 27, 2013)

My hair is long and fine and this shampoo bar recipe is great!  I add rosemary/nettle for an herbal bar, egg yolk for a protein shampoo bar or beer and honey - the hops are good for fine hair.  Love this recipe!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Aug 27, 2013)

TVivian said:


> Once I'm braver I want to try shampoo bars! I love the idea of them,  but am nervous to try them on my long thick hair!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making



Try it on the weekend. If you feel a little greasy, give it a few more days! Your scalp has to adjust.


----------



## paillo (Aug 27, 2013)

I have below-the-shoulder, very thick, oily, wavy hair that is at least half grey. I LOVE, love, love shampoo bars! I put in a bunch of additives, and would never go back to the commercial stuff. I'm honestly too lazy to try the ACV rinse, but find I don't need it, although I do put a bit of conditioner on the ends every few shampoos. My hair stays cleaner longer, is shiny, thick, full and soft, I am soooo happy with my hand-made stuff. Now if only I could better figure out my recipes so that they don't need a cure of at least several months.... hmmmm:Kitten Love:


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Aug 28, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> Its 6% superfat, too much will just make your hair feel greasy.



Even at 6% it makes my hair feel and look oily. :???:


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 28, 2013)

I have long fine hair and 2 shampoo bars curing now.. Yet to try either. Guess I never know if ill get a proper evaluation of bars if I test before at least 4 weeks.

I did beer for both (and 3% superfat) and one has Argan and avacado but not as high as this recipe. Was too nervous with my finer hair. Other is more cleansing for my husbands thick hair that tends to get oily. 

Maybe I can try mine now at 2 weeks?


----------

